# Vorsicht bei Texteditoren unter Solaris



## Newsfeed (19 September 2008)

Der optionale Aufruf einer Indizierungsfunktion für Programmcode ermöglicht Angreifern unter Umständen das Einschleusen von beliebigem Schadcode.

Weiterlesen...


----------

